# WinCc Flexible: Globale Textliste an Bildbaustein?



## Onkel Dagobert (4 November 2006)

Hallo,

wieso, zum Teufel, kann ich einem symolischen E/A-Feld in einem Bildbaustein keine externe Textliste zuordnen? Gibt es einen Trick?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (5 November 2006)

Was meinst du mit externe Textliste?
Man kann Textlisten aus dem Bereich Text- und Grafiksymbole zuordnen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 November 2006)

Hallo Ralle,

in einem Symbolischem E/A-Feld in einem ganz normalen Bild geht es. Innerhalb eines Bildbausteins habe ich aber nur Zugriff auf die im Bildbaustein angelegten Testlisten, nicht auf die "globalen" im Projekt. Das Vorhaben habe ich inzwischen verworfen und das E/A-Feld einfach in das Bild verlegt. Hat sich also erst einmal erledigt.

Momentan quält mich ein anderes Problem. Beim Generieren bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Interner FEHLER (Detail: Cannot link PICTURE (linking exception))

Abspeichern und neu Generieren hilft nicht, Rechnerneustart hilft auch nicht. Meine letzten Änderungen hatten auch nichts mit Grafiken zu tun. Ich hatte eine etwas größere Struktur angelegt und mit dieser, bzw. mit entsprechenden Variablen, einen Bildbaustein verschaltet und hier und da etwas probiert.

WinCC Flexible finde ich garnicht schlecht, wenn nur diese bösen Überraschungen nicht wären. Das kostet mich eine Menge Zeit. Schöne Scheiße, Danke Siemens!

HF5 ist installiert.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 November 2006)

Hallo,

ich hatte inzwischen das Projekt archiviert und habe es auf einem anderen Rechner zunächst problemlos weiter bearbeiten können. O.g. Fehler und ähnliche nicht nachvollziehbare Fehlermeldungen kommen weiterhin regelmäßig auf verschiedenen (brauchbaren) Rechnern mit Win2K und WinXP Prof. Mit dem Betriebssystem hängt es wahrscheinlich nicht zusammen. Ich habe allerdings auf allen Systemen http://www.getpaint.net/ installiert, um Grafiken standesgemäß bearbeiten zu können. Paint.Net benötigt die Installation von Microsoft Net.Framework, welches während der Installation bedenklich viel herumfuhrwerkelt. Gibt es irgendwelche Zusammenhänge? Oder gibt es andere Inkompatibilitäten? Ich bitte daher auch Anwender zu Wort, welche keine Probleme mit WinnCC Flexible haben, falls es solche gibt!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Kai (7 November 2006)

Hallo Onlel,

auf meinem Rechner mit Windows 2000 SP4 habe ich Net Framework V1.1 (für Drive Image) installiert. 

Mit WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 (ohne Hotfix) habe ich dabei keine Probleme.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 November 2006)

Hallo Kai,

danke, dann kann ich das schon einmal ausschliessen.
Seit ich einen bestimmten Bildbaustein mit einer etwas größeren Struktur nicht mehr anrühre, läuft es inzwischen wieder etwas stabiler. Falsche Fehler beim Generieren kommen dennoch ab und zu, lassen sich jedoch beseitigen, und sei es mit einem Windows-Neustart. 


Gruß, Onkel


----------

